
Nokia perfects the clicky tactile touchscreen - iPhone gnashes teeth, swears revenge - brett
http://www.redferret.net/?p=9533
======
immad
Thats pretty cool. I like it when technology surprises me with what it can
accomplish

------
kirse
Apple needs a kick in the pants before they catch up to Nokia... Nokia just
took yet another step ahead with this technology. I own a Nokia N95-8gb and it
already blows the iPhone out of the water.

------
jsjenkins168
The big question is does Nokia have a patent on this. Apple's products could
really benefit from tactile feedback in my opinion.

~~~
emfle
I think the answer is "duh", but that's not likely to stop Apple. The patent
situation is a _Mutually Assured Destruction_ scenario. Nokia _could_ likely
sue Apple and get an injunction granted on the sale of iPhones. This would be
devastating for Apple, but Apple could just as easily sue Nokia, and that
would be equally devastating.

Neither company can afford the risk of getting an injunction granted on their
products, and both companies know this.

------
cstejerean
The lack of tactile feedback has been keeping me away from most touch screen
devices. I has to compromise for the iPhone but this kind of technology I
think will make touch screen devices a lot more user friendly.

~~~
cstejerean
I'm guessing someone didn't like my post very much. If you want to better
understand what I mean about lack of tactile feedback try using a touch screen
remote control. Heck, try using one of those keyboards that project onto your
desk and tap on a wooden board for a bit instead of a regular keyboard.

Tactile feedback tells your brain that you actually DID something without you
having to look and observe the actual result. Even though the iPhone doesn't
have real tactile feedback I found it very odd to use the on-screen keyboard
when the phone is on vibrate. Even the little clicky sound it makes helps in
making it easier to use.

